# WTB late model R35GTR Dampers



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Hi

we have a client looking to update his CBA suspension. Anyone have a full set available? Non accident please.

Kindest regards


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Are you looking for dba shocks or eba.


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Hiya mate, client will consider either


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

late DBA though


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I’ve got 2 sets 2012 dba under 30k miles
Ive got 1 set 2010 cba under 30k miles
I also have a set of Nordring tack pack 25k miles


----------

